# Bleaching



## Cinderella (Apr 21, 2005)

I've been looking into bleaching my puppy's tear stains, from different online resources, I've gathered that its safe to use Wella Wellite bleach on my maltese's face. I was wondering if anyone here has tried that, or does anyone have any comments/suggestions/advice about this? thanks!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I've been looking into bleaching my puppy's tear stains, from different online resources, I've gathered that its safe to use Wella Wellite bleach on my maltese's face. I was wondering if anyone here has tried that, or does anyone have any comments/suggestions/advice about this? thanks![/B]


If you have never used bleach products before I would not recommend this. But..................it you do decide to go forth there are precautions you MUST use. Number 1 is that you can NOT get the product in your baby's eye.....the result can be blindness. Secondly, if the baby licks the product it can cause vomiting and maybe poisoning, if you use certain products on the hair afterwards the hair will discolor due to the damage caused by the bleach. Bleaching can work by should not be done by anyone who is not experienced in using bleach products. Blinding your baby is not worth the risk. The tear stains will grow out.

Also, I forgot to say, if you ever did bleach your baby you should use creme bleach. It is not as runny and easier to control than liquid bleach.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, if your baby is still a puppy, why not wait until after teething to evaluate your choices, when the tear stains will likely be gone or greatly reduced.


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, i'm going to reconsider the bleaching, and oops, he's not a puppy anymore, I'm just used to calling him that!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I suggest skipping the topicals and try some of the Angel's Glow or Angel's Eyes. it is the only thing that has worked for us. Many use it once and don't have to use it ever again. I would be more scared of bleaching than of this tiny bit of antibiotic.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I posted this on another thread, but will repeat it here. I'm on another site where there has been a long discussion on using buttermilk powder in the food to help with tear stains. I haven't tried it, as it's not a problem here, but I know someone who is using it, and they see a difference. It's real cheap, a natural food, and it can be purchased at Walmart.
As for bleaching, I would never do this to a pup.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I do hair for a living and I have used a lot of bleach and bleach type products.I advise you not to try using bleach.I did try it on Rudy using peroxide mixed with baking soda and milk of magnesia.You have to be so careful as not to let any get into the eyes and thats hard because your baby will want to rub his face on the ground to try to remove it and you should leave it on for at least 30 min.The dog show people sometimes leave it on over night.I didn't leave it on very long because I was so afraid of it and I could tell the fumes were bothering him. It did help with the stains.......some what.Do I think it's worth the risk....NO.I wash Rudy's eye area daily with warm water and a cotton ball.I also use the power from Eye Envy to help keep the area dry and he has very little staining.Good


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

I find that this link provides excellent information concerning tear staining, and almost anything else maltese related.

http://www.bhejei.com/tearsta.htm


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Bleach stings and burns tender skin and is very dangerous to the eyes. There are many safer alternatives out there...


----------



## misshope (Dec 15, 2005)

I've had success with a product called Eye Envy. My groomer recommended it and it's amazing in just three treatments I see a big difference. I purchased the starter kit which includes a liquid that needs to go in the fridge, lint free pads and a powder. It's very easy to use...just take a few minutes each night.
The literature states that stains are typically gone in 2-3 applications, for severe stains it could take up to two weeks. I think just one more application and Bogey will be stain free.
Hope this was helpful.
Regards,
Tracy


----------

